# Sticky  REVIEW: JT Audio and Accessories (Los Angeles, CA Area)



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

*Review for:*

JT Audio and Accessories in Los Angeles, CA Area

*Details:*

JT Audio and Accessories
[email protected]
PM: jtaudioacc
(714)817-8282

*Website:*

JT Audio and Accessories - Automotive Customizing

*Specific Contact:*

JT

*Work Done:*

I asked JT to install/fabricate in my 2009 Civic SI sedan the following:


Install Audible Physics Nz3-A/ATs in custom A-pillar/pods
Install a pair of JL Audio ZR800-CW midbass drivers in kickpanels

I initially discussed the work with JT on Oct. 7, 2012 during MECA CA State Finals. From the onset, JT took the time to answer my questions both via email and phone. In both our experience, email is best since JT and I were able to track everything quickly and easily. He is a great person to work with, humorous at times and very easy and laid back. The best part is I never felt any pressure, and he would give me his honest opinion and would never push me toward one direction or another trying to persuade me to go with one product vs. something else.

The install is top notch. Hopefully, the quality and craftsmanship is apparent in the pics, but to see these in person is even more spectacular IMHO. The best part for me is the fact that the look and feel blends into the vehicle, and it has been complimented numerous times that it looks factory and OEM, which I think is often times harder to do than an install with flash. Oh, it also sounds amazing .

A-pillars with the Audible Physics Nz3-A/ATs
































































Kickpanels with JL Audio ZR800-CW


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Great fabrication from JT Audio. The Kicks conform well with the interior.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Link to Pap's Build Log:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...onda-civic-si-sedan-redline-orange-pearl.html


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

robert_wrath said:


> Link to Pap's Build Log:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...onda-civic-si-sedan-redline-orange-pearl.html


Yep, that's it (as indicated on my sig) .

But post 1 is quite a departure from the current state . Post 106 onward is probably where more or less things started with the current build .


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

very nice install, are you using the Audible Physics Nz3-A/ATs as a wide band with no tweeter? how do they blend? is the top end enough to go without tweets in your opinion?

thanks


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

GS3 said:


> very nice install, are you using the Audible Physics Nz3-A/ATs as a wide band with no tweeter? how do they blend? is the top end enough to go without tweets in your opinion?
> 
> thanks


The intent of my review is more targeted toward the quality of the install...but for your questions which are focused mostly towards the Nz3-A/AT, I suggest checking in the Nz3-A/AT thread as that would probably be better place to ask these questions with the many others that are using them. But check your PM as I have sent you info there as well .


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Another great install by John. And yes he is a great person for sure.


----------



## Baller2319 (Mar 13, 2013)

I also just got some work done with JT and he did a fantastic job on my 2013 Ford Fusion. He installed the following:

2 Diamond audio D6 1000.1's
1 Diamond audio D6 600.4
2 Diamond audio D9 TDX 10's
Audio Control EQS

As you can see in the pictures below, he did a great job! I am very happy with the results. If you are looking for an honest person to work on your car and your in the area, I highly recommend him.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks guys! appreciate it!


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

luv your installs wish HOUSTON, TX were closer to CALIfornia, ALABAMA, & Georgia


----------



## SouthernSlam2013 (Jun 27, 2013)

What was his final cost? What was his hourly rate, and time to complete the work? Does he have his own shop? Nice work!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthernSlam2013 said:


> What was his final cost? What was his hourly rate, and time to complete the work? Does he have his own shop? Nice work!


Cost was something fair that he and I worked out ahead of time. I would suggest you contact JT directly and I would imagine a lot of it has to do with what you want or need.

The pillars he completed in about 3 days IIRC. It was quite impressive IMHO since it turned out more complex with them being sealed and with the time available being fixed (he did it during our family vacation - I live in NorCal).

The kicks he completed in a span of a couple of weeks where I dropped off the car, flew home, and flew back.

JT did the work out of his garage (ex-Bing style). He used to do this work in his own shop, but due to a family constraint, he is set up to do everything (equally well) from his garage.


----------



## SouthernSlam2013 (Jun 27, 2013)

papasin said:


> Cost was something fair that he and I worked out ahead of time. I would suggest you contact JT directly and I would imagine a lot of it has to do with what you want or need.
> 
> The pillars he completed in about 3 days IIRC. It was quite impressive IMHO since it turned out more complex with them being sealed and with the time available being fixed (he did it during our family vacation - I live in NorCal).
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience. I am in search of someone in Southern CA who would sound proof my car, being knowledgeable with the use of all the technologies available.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthernSlam2013 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I am in search of someone in Southern CA who would sound proof my car, being knowledgeable with the use of all the technologies available.


He just finished working on a Ford Raptor.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151473841539142.1073741830.75484824141&type=1


----------



## SouthernSlam2013 (Jun 27, 2013)

papasin said:


> He just finished working on a Ford Raptor.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151473841539142.1073741830.75484824141&type=1


Beautiful job!! A combination of different materials?

Let us know by what percentage the entire cabin has been quieted.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SouthernSlam2013 said:


> Beautiful job!! A combination of different materials?
> 
> Let us know by what percentage the entire cabin has been quieted.


CLD+CCF+MLV is what I also did to my car.

For the raptor specifically, I'd have to defer that one to JT or the owner .


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Some additional pictures of some recent work that JT Audio performed on my wife's car. We are happy (repeat) customers .

The car is a 2009 Smart ForTwo, not your typical SQ vehicle . Most of this is copy/paste from her build log.

Goals:
1. Achieve a high level of sound quality while maintaining a classy look with impeccable attention to detail.
2. Incorporate an iPad mini as the source unit.
3. Continue with the theme of no loss of trunk space.

As with my Civic, I reached out to John of JT Audio and Accessories to help make the install portion all happen. I'll let him chime in if he'd like to say the number of times he probably told us "you want me to do what?" . Yes, I know, we gave him the smallest production car in the US and wanted him to do quite a few things that I'm sure have never been done before in a Smart car. :laugh:

I'll let the pics speak for themselves, but every time he sent us an update, our jaws just dropped. Wow, amazing, awesome were words often used .

Ok, let's start off with the source unit as mentioned. iPad mini integrated seamlessly into the dash. Alpine RUX-C800 installed right below it. For those not familiar with the Smart, there's usually the controls for hazard, power door locks, and TPMS indicator right below the HU. The controls have been expertly relocated under the steering wheel.




























with a couple build pics


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Next, an Alpine H800 installed in the left rear quarter panel.










with a couple quick build pics


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Moving onto possibly the most difficult part of the build, or at least one of the two , here's the new and improved sub stage.










Pop off the grill and behind it you will find an Illusion Audio C12XL. 










Remove the protective cover and you will find what JT indicated as "easily one of the hardest boxes i've ever built".



















...and one build pic.










For those with discerning eyes, you'll be able to see how the proper airspace was achieved (hint: I'm not referring to the stuffing). :surprised:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

For the front stage changes, went with the Illusion Audio Carbon C5 CX.























































...so call it a 2.1 front stage 










and here's a few build pics























































and putting it all together:










I cannot underscore how extremely pleased we are with the build quality and outcome.

More build pics on JT's FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/jtaudioacc


----------



## 13SQCivic (Sep 29, 2013)

^ looks great. Messaged him about my install and he's a little booked right now but everything looks like it's worth the wait. Really quick to reply too.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

The iPad install is without a doubt the best I've ever seen....and I'm talking about looking at it from the driver seat while listening to the system....not just looking at pics. It absolutely looks OEM.
I was beyond highly impressed with everything I saw and heard in that car.


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

Very nice install


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

thanks, guys, appreciate all the nice comments.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

JT did some work for me that was well done and very much appreciated. At that time he was put in a very awkward spot, not because of anything he did – but because of continued unmet commitments made by a third party (for whom JT had no responsibility). JT was always very forthright and handled that awkwardness as truthfully and candidly as possible.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

JT for President!!


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

BigRed said:


> JT for President!!


are international votes valid?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ yes!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

This is a great thread - I think it is a useful thing to provide information for folks seeking top talent in car audio installation and to showcase the creativity and artistry of one of the great installers involved in this community. 

I think it is beneficial for those who may not be local to JT to have his contact info here who may want to reach out to have some work done remotely. It is good that some might see samples of his work here that might not be subscribed to the individual build threads of members he has done work for.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I realized I never posted these...

A-pillars for a 2000 Honda Odyssey










utilizing a pair of the Audible Physics XR3M-LEs


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

More pics...

Smart car doors sealed off and wrapped in street suede.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Amp rack nicely tucked away in the Smart car rear lift gate.




























Build pics:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Lights!


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

*mini review: JT Audio and Accessories (Cerritos, CA)*

mini review for: *JT Audio and Accessories* in Cerritos, CA

*Work Done:*

I asked JT to install the following components:

Melodic Acoustic Ascension 8.9AT 
Seas Nextel W18NX
JL Audio 10TW3
JL Audio MHD 900/5
JBL MS8

They were mostly installed in out of the way locations (stock) or hidden away under something, with the exception of the sub which is up front. I usually drive alone and my wife is short enough.

John is easy to work with and followed up at multiple times during the install to ask questions/clarify. Scheduling can be rough sometimes but I want to thank him for getting it done so close to Christmas.

Why I chose shop: I don't think much really needs to be said as it's already been said. Stand up guy, good work, reasonable prices, especially these days w/so much crappy work being done. Thanks again John.

*Pics:* (my car looks mostly stock by design so not much to show)


















(more Ensolite was added afterwards)


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: mini review: JT Audio and Accessories (Cerritos, CA)*

Forgot - how it sounds .. decent, but I need to work on my MS8 tuning skills. Lots to read & learn still.

If Mark Brooks happens to read this .. I really like the Ascension 8.9AT but I can't give a decent review right now b/c I still need to learn more on the MS8 first.

And thanks to Bertholomey  I borrowed his up front JL approach.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Saw this car first hand and congrats to the OP.

Would love to take a listen next time I'm in town. Great work as usual by JT.


----------



## BlkRamRt (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: mini review: JT Audio and Accessories (Cerritos, CA)*

nice!


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: mini review: JT Audio and Accessories (Cerritos, CA)*



papasin said:


> Saw this car first hand and congrats to the OP.
> 
> Would love to take a listen next time I'm in town. Great work as usual by JT.


Any time, not a problem. Hopefully I get some of the tuning stuff worked out by then. And I won't be sick nor travelling so I'll be more alive 

Did you happen to get a look at the MS8?  I just realized it has come full circle.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

OgreDave said:


> Any time, not a problem. Hopefully I get some of the tuning stuff worked out by then. And I won't be sick nor travelling so I'll be more alive
> 
> Did you happen to get a look at the MS8?  I just realized it has come full circle.



I have used the MS8 in the past. PM or email me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## THE VIKING (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: mini review: JT Audio and Accessories (Cerritos, CA)*

As I live in the UK ive not seen Jt work in person but what I have seen in post here looks to be First Class and very well intergrated.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: mini review: JT Audio and Accessories (Cerritos, CA)*



OgreDave said:


> Forgot - how it sounds .. decent, but I need to work on my MS8 tuning skills. Lots to read & learn still.
> 
> If Mark Brooks happens to read this .. I really like the Ascension 8.9AT but I can't give a decent review right now b/c I still need to learn more on the MS8 first.
> 
> And thanks to Bertholomey  I borrowed his up front JL approach.


I'm glad to see that a couple guys saw that as a good idea - I loved the sound of that little guy up there. You certainly went to the right installer too!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: mini review: JT Audio and Accessories (Cerritos, CA)*

gonna merge this with the existing review thread


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

papasin said:


> I have used the MS8 in the past. PM or email me if you have any specific questions.


LOL, I meant did you look at the actual unit? It looks like it's your MS8 .. back in SoCal


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

OgreDave said:


> LOL, I meant did you look at the actual unit? It looks like it's your MS8 .. back in SoCal


No, I did not. When you picked up your car, I literally just got there myself to pick up some things from JT. I've sold a couple MS8s in the past, so not sure if they've been circulated around on DIYMA lol.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

New pillars


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Those look amazing!!! That is going to be such a fun drive back home!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Those look amazing!!! That is going to be such a fun drive back home!


Agreed those pillars look incredible.
I'd love to hear them.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Those look amazing!!! That is going to be such a fun drive back home!


It's been fun driving it for the last two weeks, BAHAHAHA.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> It's been fun driving it for the last two weeks, BAHAHAHA.


You're just lucky I approve of your new shoes...also courtesy of JT.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, I can't wait to hear that one either!!!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That is the Gladen Aerospace woofer? Very nice


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> That is the Gladen Aerospace woofer? Very nice


Yep, cobb2819's personal vehicle with JT fabrication for the kick panels.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry to piggy back on your post but I want to thank JT for his help and skill on my system. I look forward to giving him some more work in the near future.

Thanks


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

palldat said:


> Sorry to piggy back on your post but I want to thank JT for his help and skill on my system. I look forward to giving him some more work in the near future.
> 
> Thanks



No worries Paul. Any pics?


----------



## StockCivic (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone know how I can get in touch with JT? I've called and couldn't get through and I've email and never got a response. I'd like to talk to him about getting my system installed.

Thanks.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

StockCivic said:


> Does anyone know how I can get in touch with JT? I've called and couldn't get through and I've email and never got a response. I'd like to talk to him about getting my system installed.
> 
> Thanks.


He's probably just busy. You could always try a PM here. Good luck.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

JT added my iPad as well...










A few build pics

























































































As said before, John is super easy to work with and keeps you updated throughout the build. I highly recommend his work!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice work JT


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

A couple months back JT did a complete build for me in my '05 Chevy Tahoe. He built pillars to house GZ mids and Rainbow tweets, installed Peerless SLS 6.5s in my doors, an Alpine W910 hu, a H800, PDX F6 & V9, and an Illusion Audio C12 in a fiberglass enclosure in the rear. everything turned out beautiful! Top notch work. I highly recommend him!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ Pics?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> ^ Pics?


I was thinking the same thing.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


X3 we need pics of that!!! Im always down to see some Chevy pillars that I never got around to doing.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

REGULARCAB said:


> Im always down to see some Chevy pillars that I never got around to doing.


Here's a couple I stole that I found on a friend's FB page (neither Golden Ear's or JT's I might add).


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks Richard! I really need to figure out how to post full sized pics from my phone like those above. I'll work on it and post them up later


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> Thanks Richard! I really need to figure out how to post full sized pics from my phone like those above. I'll work on it and post them up later


Photobucket.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or tapatalk


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Heck I will settle for even the small ones lol...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Some more pics I dug up.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Man, that subwoofer looks very very familiar lol.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Haha Perfect! Thanks Richard! I need to look up a tutorial on posting full sized pics.

Yeah, Coppertone, love the C12! I think it's the next best thing to the XL.

JT didn't build the sub enclosure but he fixed it and it's killer. I couldnt be happier with the work. And that's why my F250 is with him right now


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

DRTHJTA said:


> Or tapatalk
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


Yeah you're right, he did say from his phone and I missed it.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> Thanks Richard! I really need to figure out how to post full sized pics from my phone like those above. I'll work on it and post them up later


Pics don't do justice to JT's work as they always look more impressive in person IMHO. But MrsPapasin took some pretty nice pics of the pillars at our GTG.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

This thread needs some updates!  

Pillars courtesy of JT. Sail panels are OEM that happen to have the Illusion tweeters flush mount perfectly. 



















Golden Ear, where's your build? lol


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm definitely gonna have JT do my a-pillars.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

So JT did another complete build for me. This time in my '03 Ford F-250 Super Duty Crew Cab. The vision he had, the craftsmanship, the fabrication, the aesthetics, and of course the sound, are all top notch! I can't brag about JT enough. Here are a few pics...






































Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> So JT did another complete build for me. This time in my '03 Ford F-250 Super Duty Crew Cab. The vision he had, the craftsmanship, the fabrication, the aesthetics, and of course the sound, are all top notch! I can't brag about JT enough. Here are a few pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful work!
I can't wait to hear it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Beautiful work!
> I can't wait to hear it.
> 
> 
> ...


It looks purtier in person. The amp install is quite elegant. The sub enclosure is also impressive.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Beautiful work!
> I can't wait to hear it.
> 
> 
> ...


I can't wait for you and everyone else to hear it BigRed tuned it for me and let's just say that I never thought I'd own a vehicle with a system that sounds and looks this good. I can't thank Jim and JT enough!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Stellar work from JT as expected - that does look amazing.....wish I could hear it. :worried:


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Stellar work from JT as expected - that does look amazing.....wish I could hear it. :worried:


Come out to the gtg on the 28th


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> Come out to the gtg on the 28th


.....if I weren't traveling every week for work....I would seriously jet out there to see you guys.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> So JT did another complete build for me. This time in my '03 Ford F-250 Super Duty Crew Cab. The vision he had, the craftsmanship, the fabrication, the aesthetics, and of course the sound, are all top notch! I can't brag about JT enough. Here are a few pics...


The sub looked different this weekend.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Also found these pics floating around with the patent pending use of street suede.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

papasin said:


> The sub looked different this weekend.


Well this is DIY mobile audio you know. I had to do SOMETHING myself:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DynaudioNut (Jan 1, 2010)

I gotta check them out for my install❗


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Smart updates


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Ooooooo! Purdy Papa! 

Any heat build-up issues with the cover closed?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SHAGGS said:


> Ooooooo! Purdy Papa!
> 
> Any heat build-up issues with the cover closed?


None. MrsPapasin gave JT the requirement that she wants to be able to swap to the previous setup, so this configuration is also an option.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

^love it!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

papasin said:


> Smart updates


Just cool with the name of this car......every statement about it could have a 'double meaning'


----------



## zapcoaudio (Sep 26, 2015)

nice


----------



## Jamesj562 (May 26, 2020)

Is JT gone I semt and email and Facebook message with no response a week ago


----------

